# Opinions on the "multi-tool"



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Recently I saw someone using a cutting tool on a TV show similar to those tools doctors use to cut off casts. I understand they can be used to cut drywall, wood, etc.

Dremel has one called the Multi-Max. Craftsman makes a 12V NEXTEC which doesn't appear to have the greatest reviews.

Wondering how many own one of these and are they a worthwhile purchase?

Any suggestions on the best brand to look into?


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

This is the king of 'em:

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-MultiMas...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1257012171&sr=8-1

Much more expensive than the others though. I've had one for about 6 years and love it. Doesn't get used much, but when nothing else will do the trick, this thing's worth every penny.

You can probably find reviews online, I read one a few months back comparing a few different brands and I believe a couple of the less expensive ones did pretty well, but I don't remember which.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have had a Fein as well for over five years and find I use it an awful lot. It has more than paid for itself but it is pricey and that continues into feeding it replacement blades, etc. Worth it though. It is nicely built and is a pleasure to use. I have seen counterparts advertised but know nothing about them. I have gotten what I consider more than reasonable life out of other Dremel tools though. The silly little contour sander I bought is a workhorse and has lasted a lot longer than I thought it would.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I own a rotozip, it works well. It is one of those tools you may not need very often, but when you do you really appreciate that you have it.

Fein is most definitely the king, however rotozip is much more affordable. If you plan on using it a lot get the fein, if not, save some money and get the rotozip. http://www.maxtool.com/index/rotozip/rotozip_spiral_saws.asp


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I've got roto-zip buried somewhere, but they're very different tools....but both serve a need. :yes:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> I've got roto-zip buried somewhere, but they're very different tools....but both serve a need. :yes:


I did not click on your link until after I posted, was thinking of the wrong multi tool. :whistling2:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

don't feel bad....I'm the same way after brats/beer/football :yes:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

...I'm guessing it's mostly the brats :whistling2:


----------



## katyshuler (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought the Fein Top Set about a month ago and have been pretty disappointed. We are remodeling our kitchen and needed to remove (and salvage) existing countertops and cabinets. The countertops were screwed in various places and we thought that we would be able to just cut them off using the Wood & Metal "Universal E-CUT Saw Blade" (about a $30+ dollar blade, might I add!). Boy were we wrong! That thing didn't put a scratch in the screw, and yes, we had the power turned all the way up. My Dad has one too and the same thing happened to him. We also needed to cut off all of the baseboards for our new flooring, but since it wouldn't cut through the nails, that was pretty pointless. We did use the scraper to cut the caulk on all of the baseboards, and we plan to use it to cut the bottom of 7 door jams for our new floor. We also used it instead of a floor scraper to remove the glued down parts of installed sheet vinyl. It cut through baseboards in the areas that I needed them to be cut...that worked great.

I was really impressed with their commercial and so excited to get one, but I feel a little like I've paid $400 for a scraper! The quick change/release on the model I have is really handy. My Dad has said that the sander works like a champ. The jury is still out on whether I think I made the wrong purchase!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

yes, the bladed for the Fein as well as the other brands are quite expensive. Too much in my opinion.

If they have a blade that is to be used for metal and it failed, I would most definitely be contacting whomever the manufacturer is.

These are great tools for some very unique applications and if somebody has a metal blade that works well they would be a really great tool but due to the fact that most of the manufacturers do not sell a blade intended for use on metal and the one that does appears to work less than acceptable, I would suggest buying a less expensive one.

mine is a cheapy harbor freight $30 tool. It has far exceeded its cost value to me but it too has it's limitations.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I've heard very good reviews on a couple of different contractor forums regarding this site: http://www.multiblades.com/index.html

I haven't bought from there myself, but have read a lot of good reviews in the past 2-3 years....good savings compared to fein blades.

I've only ever used it for woodwork and have hit some finish nails, but it did work on the small nails, and of course killed the (expensive) blade in the process.

But I've always looked at replacing blades as a cost of doing business...I would buy another multi-master (or equivalent) in a heart-beat. :yes:


----------



## ThisOldGarageNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Nap..
I almost bought the harbor freight model the other day.. I figured a 30 dollar test drive was worth it before I laid out some big money.. I think I will pick it up tomorrow and give it a shot

Mark


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

one thing you have to remember is to keep the blade tight. The pins are not real resistant to wear so if the blade is loose, it will wear the pins off. I am in the process of figuring out a method to improve those retaining pins.

other than that, it has been good and I abuse the heck out of it.


----------



## eyeglass (Aug 25, 2009)

*muti task*

Richo:? If you like me, wanted but can not afford the tv ad model; then go and buy the cheaper one. I brought the Freight Harbor model 40.00-coupon for approx 35.00.
Yes its worth the money if you in a hurry and find that you need to get at small area because of tight space. Its' worked for me when I wanted to cut below the toe space of a cabinet and decided either paid for a toe saw or a multi task since they approx same price. I decided I will get the multi task since I could do more for my money. I cutted the toe space plywood underlayment. Its work ok, but its really loud and noisey and lot of dust. I messed up the tool by trying to cut cement board with it until I got a diamond cutting wheel for it. Bad new is I burned the motor I think, but maybe not; I open the interior of it and found a broken wire, hope that all it is; maybe I can change a wire. To service that it cost the same so I did n't want to bring it to a tool service place.

Anyway, its a good tool, but Fein is probbly your best bid if you plan to use its for more than one job. Now Sear has their own too, check them out.
Good luck.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I think I will look into the Harbor Freight model. I wouldn't use something like that very often but a good tool to have in the toolbox when you need it and it sounds like their model is worth the money.


----------



## eyeglass (Aug 25, 2009)

Richo: Get a coupon from Freight Hrbor webaite. Oh Don't overdo it and missuse it like I did. Use a diamond cutter for other than wood cutting.
If you wait till Thankgiven weekend, you might even find it cheaper. Maybe? Check it out. good Luck.


----------



## ThisOldGarageNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

for snother few dollars you can get the service plan at harbor freight and they will replac it every time it breaks


----------

